# Cyprichromis sp. ''Dwarf Jumbo'' Kigoma



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

If these are dwarf jumbos, does that mean they get bigger than say utinta, but smaller than livua? I can't seem to find any real info on these guys.


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Dwarf jumbos? What's next, jumbo shrimp? :?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

From what I can gather without any real information, there's both a jumbo and regular cyp collected from kigoma, and they do look similar. So my guess is that the "dwarf jumbo" are just regular cyps collected at the same point as the jumbo kigoma.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dwarf Jumbo? I'm not buying it.

Probably just smaller (for now) individuals of Kigomas.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, I'll let you know one of these days, because I bought them  I talked to a certain Rare Fish salesman by the name of Dave, who said they were his favorite of the smaller cyps and that they don't get much bigger than a utinta. Salesmen never lie, right?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dave knows his stuff, and has a good rep..... strange.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Patrick Tawil's article:

The Exquisite Cyprichromis from Kigoma, a Ã¢â‚¬Å"dwarf jumboÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

I've heard them called this before but they are technically dwarves period. The latter "Jumbo" I think is in lay reference to the fact that they're nearly the same colors and display as there jumbo counterparts. It's confusing so I haven't heard anyone call them that for awhile.

They are quite beautiful when all colored up. Dwarf version tends to have less yellow around the head and darker blue to black on the dorsal while the head of the dwarf also resembles a "neonhead" more than does the jumbo version.

I could be totally wrong of course as I have never had them but I've seen them around from time to time. Was planning on buying a dozen of them from a friend when a winter power outage ended that, and everything else he had. (Ended up giving him fish rather than buying :roll: ). But they're awesome looking, post some pics.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Interesting. Look like a Jumbo type from the pic yep?

http://www.davesfish.com/images/Cyprich ... Kigoma.jpg

Not got that cichlid news, does it say what size they get to?


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

These are my lepto kigomas
they aren't as big as lepto mpimbwes (jumbo)


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice fish shon. It is a weird topic.

if you can get standard and jumbo cyps from Kigoma, and these are between the two, then i suppose it could be possible.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Whenever I get a few coloring up, I'll post some pictures for everyone. They're coming in tomorrow morning and hopefully they all make it during shipping.


----------



## smiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Did anyone every give these a try?


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a little more info on the "Dwarf Jumbo". Taken from Cichlidae.

*Taxonomic history:*
Cyprichromis sp. 'dwarf jumbo', Tawil, 2008, provisional name.

*Etymology:* The provisional name "dwarf jumbo" is an oxymoron chosen by reference to its similarity with the "classical" Cyprichromis sp. 'jumbo', but with lower size.

*Diagnosis:* Small Cyprichromis of similar size to Cyprichromis leptosoma, but with a matte coloration, especially on the head, which is brown yellow rather than shining blue.

*Size:* Close to 10 cm total length.

*Common names:* Cyprichromis "Dwarf jumbo".

*Distribution:* Northern Tanzanian coast (around Kigoma), possibly also northern Congolese coast.

*Comments:* This species has long been considered as a mere variant of Cyprichromis leptosoma, which its replaces on the northernmost part of the east coast, but its overall matt coloration and slightly less aggressive temper are closer to Cyprichromis sp. 'jumbo', with smaller size and more slender body. As with C. leptosoma, males exhibit a two-morphs polymorphism, by which part of them have a blue tail, while the remaining develop a yellow tail. In the true Cyprichromis sp. 'jumbo' from the eastern part of the lake, whose body is shorter in relation to its length, at least three morphs may be present in the same population, especially in the so-called 'tricolor'.

Cichlidae has 8 species in the Cyprichromis genrea right now. Here they are:
coloratus
leptosoma
microlepidotus
pavo
sp. "brilliant jumbo"
sp. "dwarf jumbo"
sp. "leptosoma jumbo"
zonatus


----------

